# cascade & mosaic in smurto's ga?



## lael (25/9/13)

Love some feedback - thinking Cascade for bittering and split cascade and mosaic flavour and aroma 50/50. Any thoughts - good / bad / ugly?



also have available:

fuggles, ekg, saaz, hersbrucker, spalter. Open to suggestions.


----------



## Yob (25/9/13)

Mosaic and cascade go well together, can't lose


----------



## syl (25/9/13)

Yeah. I am going to be putting that down as soon as I have some keg space. Cascade + Mosaic/Amarillo/any American hop ever is a winner.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (25/9/13)

I have done Dr's Light Amber with Cascade and Mosiac and it was a winner so would only imagine it would be just as good in the GA. :beerbang:


----------



## lael (25/9/13)

Awesome - just about to throw in the hops!  Thanks everyone!

upgraded the braumiser yesterday.... 50L batch


----------



## fletcher (25/9/13)

OFF TOPIC:

on this kind of question; at what point does it _not_ become a dr smurto's and become your own beer? the lael love ale or whatever really.

I've just seen this kind of thing posted a lot and was curious what people's thoughts were. is it a smurto's GA because of the grist? the hops? the mash temps and/or yeast?


----------



## lael (25/9/13)

61gr Cascade @ 60mins for 22 IBU
25gr each @ 15 mins for 10IBU
25gr Mosaic @ 5mins for 3IBU...

suggest any changes?


----------



## lael (25/9/13)

for me - its his recipe, I'm just changing the hop...


----------



## mwd (25/9/13)

fletcher said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> 
> I've just seen this kind of thing posted a lot and was curious what people's thoughts were. is it a smurto's GA because of the grist? the hops? the mash temps and/or yeast?


It's the recipe Smurto's design. Available from kits and bits, all extract or all grain. Makes a great beer however you make it. It was based on JS Golden Ale IIRC when JS GA was nice back a few years.


----------



## micblair (25/9/13)

With all due respect to the good Dr, Pils/munich/caraminch/wheat in the proportions described aren't overly novel, nor uncommon, particularly if you've read Daniels' Designing Great Beers. So any changes thereof, even to the process, water chemistry, malt etc. is immediately different to Smurto's recipe. This is the fun of brewing, creating something that tastes great and can be called your own.


----------



## Natdene (25/9/13)

Will be good to hear your results of the mix

I'm going to do a straight mosaic this weekend, have done with Amarillo, so can't wait to taste the difference as never used mosaic.


----------



## philmud (26/9/13)

I asked that question a few months back and was taken to task (sort of) for being "politically correct". I think it's an interesting question. Beer recipes are all pretty derivative, especially when brewing to style.


----------



## syl (26/9/13)

Who cares! I use Smurto's grist all the time. If I am using that grist and keeping the IBU's similar then it is a Smurto's derivative. If I change the grist slightly or change the IBU's dramatically it's a different beer.

Smurto's with Cascade and Mosaic sounds like heaven!


----------



## rheffera (26/9/13)

In my mind any change in ingredients make it something else. I mean, if i ferment grape juice is it beer? Of course not. Not that i care though, just brew.

Beer is always going to be malt + hops + yeast in some combination.

What's that? Syl uses malt in his beer too? He's ripping me off, i should sue. :lol: . Pffffffffffffft


----------



## manticle (26/9/13)

Never noticed Dr S to care in any way when these questions come up besides whether or not it will work as a beer.

Irrelevant. Call it DSGA, call it Barry McGee.

Yes subbing some other types of fruity hops will work with that grist.


----------



## lael (26/9/13)

Smells amazing in the fermenter!


----------



## taztiger (5/12/13)

lael said:


> Smells amazing in the fermenter!


G'day Lael
What was the verdict on the Dr S Mosaic/Cascade?


----------



## nala (5/12/13)

lael said:


> for me - its his recipe, I'm just changing the hop...


When scientists cloned "Dolly" the sheep, had they given her wings, web feet and a hump, would it still be sheep ???


----------



## lael (5/12/13)

taztiger said:


> G'day Lael
> What was the verdict on the Dr S Mosaic/Cascade?


Hey Taz.,

Fantastic! Widely loved. Although a lot of the fruity flavours coming out of the ferment didn't come through. Any suggestions anyone? (didn't dry hop at all).


----------



## slcmorro (5/12/13)

Dry hop next time, or make bigger additions at 40 mins.


----------



## lael (5/12/13)

I would've thought it would have been larger, later additions? I thought 40 mins was basically bittering?

dry - hopping - just throw the pellets in?


----------



## slcmorro (5/12/13)

Sorry mate. Yes 40 mins in, so at 20 mins to go. My minds a mess at the moment.


----------



## lael (5/12/13)

Thx slc - anyone know if temp / fermentation practices affect hop aroma and flavour retention or loss?


----------



## sponge (6/12/13)

Dry hop after most of the fermentation is complete, otherwise you will lose a most of the aroma from the fermentation process.

I have been dry hopping during the last 3 days of CC'ing. Seems to work well for me..

YMMV. Have a test and experiment further if required.


----------



## taztiger (1/4/14)

lael said:


> Hey Taz.,
> 
> Fantastic! Widely loved. Although a lot of the fruity flavours coming out of the ferment didn't come through. Any suggestions anyone? (didn't dry hop at all).


Just thought i'd report back. Totally agree lael, excellent beer with the extra 20g of Mosaic dry hopped. This will be on one of my taps for a while to come!

cheers
Taz


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/4/14)

Mosaic is a great hop. Seems to add a different fruitiness that compliments the citrus bite nicely.

Currently doing a rebrew of a beer with CTZ and Apollo for 'non-fruit' and then Mosiac, Citra, Belma, Amarillo and Cascade (which is new to the recipe) as fruity additions.

Great beer and SWMBO loves it.


----------



## wombil (1/4/14)

I have been doing this for a while.I dry hop in the keg in a hop bag with Galaxy in one keg and mosaic in the other.Drop the bag in the keg just before cold crashing and leave it there. Sometimes bitter with magnum,whatever is here.All works well.
Just can't stuff up a DSGA.


----------



## Blitzer (1/4/14)

I used to dry hop in the fermenter, but the dry hop aroma was always quite unstable it would last barely a month before disappearing from the bottles.

I now change to 0 min additions. After flame-out wait 10 mins then chuck the hops in for 20 mins before cooling/transfering whatever you heart desires.. though the aroma isn't as strong it does not seem to disappear like a dry hop.


----------



## lael (1/4/14)

Blitzer - that is interesting - is that kind of look doing a whirlpool addition? (same?)
Do you find it adds any flavour / bitterness? What temp do you reckon it is when you throw them in?


----------



## Dips Me Lid (2/4/14)

Lael, it's similar to a whirlpool style addition, basically a hot steep after flameout for a desired period of time, it adds flavour, aroma and bitterness, beersmith now includes a whirlpool/steep selection for hop additions. 

I've tried it a couple times with IPAs and I thought it added extra levels of hop character, although you would have to probably use the technique with a recipe you were familiar with to gauge the effects properly.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/4/14)

Fairly similar to cube hopping when no-chilling. It does give you the isomerisation required, but given it drops a few degrees upon transfer, you get a shorter time at isomerisation temps - about the closest thing to a 10 min chilled addition in no-chill without going through other more time-consuming methods like Methode Argonaise.

Just did an inventory last night (because my spreadsheet I accidentally deleted on the home computer from drop box - yes I formulate at work), and found I'm almost out of Mosaic!

Better get ordering.


----------

